# Question's about Raw eggs



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok so I fed my boo boo a raw egg Lastnight and now she has the *Squirts*. 
Did I do something wrong or what? 
Does this always happen when feeding raw egg? 
I mixed it with her food and all She loved it but now I am the one paying for it!  LOL
Well i would like to hear what every one has to say. Thanks i hope someone can help me.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I've fed raw eggs shell and all and never had this happen, there must something else going on here... keep a close eye on this and keep us updated


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I too have fed all of my dogs raw eggs and never had a problem. Except with Penny she throws them back up. So we don't feed her eggs. Phoenix will eat it right out of the shell. Crack it and open it and give it to him. But I usually mix it in their food. I would agree with marty. Watch her and make sure it's not something more serious. She could have an allergic reaction and that is how she is telling oyu. Hope all gets better soon.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok well this morning she had gone to the potty and it is not the *Squirts* any more. Now she does have allergies so maybe that is why. I don't think I am going to do this any more. I figured i would give it a try and see. I have heard alot of good things about feeding raw eggs so I was like ok what the heck. But any who as I said I will not be doing this again. Thank you for your advice and help. 

MOMMY & BOO BOO


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i feed kolby raw egg too ...and he's never had that happen, but i have had dogs that after eating them they have had it, it shouldn't be more than once or twice..if it's the first time she ate it, she might just have a senstive tummy, and have to get use to the richness of it. but if it last for longer than a day i'd bring her to the vet.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Well All is ok now with her Poo I am thinking it is just because she has allergies and it may have had to do with that. As i have said this was the first and last atempt with raw eggs. Thank you all for you advice I am so luck to be able to share my stories with people who know what they are talking about thank you again!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

are raw eggs good ? how often and how many u give ur dog?

aaron


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

money_killer said:


> are raw eggs good ? how often and how many u give ur dog?
> 
> aaron


Yes raw eggs are good for your dog. You can give them to them on a daily basis, I had a rednose male a few years ago that I did this with, made his coat shiny and flake free. Now with my dogs now, I usually only give them and egg once in a while as thier food has eggs in it.

But at least one raw egg a week is good for your dog(s)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My dog eat eggs all the time. Like I have stated before I fight for the eggs in the summer cause the chicken lay them all over the place. 

keelahsmom I think that she did have a re-action to the egg. Instead of egg you could use a little cod liver oil once or twice a week and she will get a beautiful coat from that. I also give my dogs the bacon grease and pork drippings.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Ty Mikado I will try that I notice how some one said there food had egg in it so they only give it once in a while. Well see with keelahs allergies her food doesn't have that so maybe thats why she reacted the way she did. I have her on venison and rice and her coat is sooooo shiney so maybe shes not missing anything from the egg. ummm can they have cooked egg? I know gas is a factor in that but just a question? ty again Mikado


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have fried my dogs eggs in the past it never hurt any of them. They sure did love 'em. 

Keelah could grow out of her allergies Mikado did. Whne I got him he couldn't have corn and wheat nylon collars made him break out too. I had him on Solid Gold the wolf bag for almost two years. I thne started out real slow switching him to a food I was feeding the other dogs diamond brand can't remember the forumla. He did just fine. Maybe that will happen with your girl too.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah i feed my boy 1 egg daily. his coat is so shiney and smooth. i dont remember him ever having  though. maybe just the first time like they said, maybe a sensitive tummy. hell i dunno i not a vet hehe. good luck though i sorry to hear he/she had the squirts. hate those. shane


----------



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is normal. My Aunt is a Vet and I had a border collie pup get ahold of a antifreeze container and that is what she told me to do was feed them Raw egg and Oil (cooking oil that is) to flush her out and I did and it saved her life. So all you did was gave her a good flushing out. lol She will be just fine!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I feed raw eggs to and the first couple times I did it they all got the runs too no biggy they do that anytime I give them something they have never had before they have wierd stumachs!!!


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

i feed my boy raw eggs but in moderation....he gets like 2 a week and i just mix it in with his kibble shell and all..i also put a spoonful or so of plain lowfat yogurt in with his kibble all the time..
maybe the squirts are from a change in food or just adjusting to the new food-the eggs which you just introduced into his diet.....if he has the squirts for more than three days i would take him to the vet....


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I feed prey model with raw egg with ground shell 1-2x a week on average. They never got the squirts from that. I've even fed more often without any problems, I've not done it long term as it could cause a biotin deficiency. 

Could be an intolerance which would cause squirts or vomiting. Could also be allergy as some dogs are allergic to chicken. They have a reaction to chicken or dog food containing chicken including eggs. So fresh eggs would certainly cause the same.


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

ya raw eggs good for the skin


----------



## RokyMEX (Jan 30, 2009)

I give my doggy an egg too but he didnt have anything wrong. If you think you shouldn't feed your doggy an egg I would not risk it.


----------

